# How do I get to pony finals?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is one to talk over with your trainer, have you been and tried the pony yet? If you have big ambitions, and why shouldn't you, very important that your pony is the right one, so need your trainers approval.


----------



## ponygirl2866 (Nov 28, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> This is one to talk over with your trainer, have you been and tried the pony yet? If you have big ambitions, and why shouldn't you, very important that your pony is the right one, so need your trainers approval.


Yes, I have tried the pony. I would never purchase a horse/pony without trying them out at least twice.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ponygirl2866 said:


> Yes, I have tried the pony. I would never purchase a horse/pony without trying them out at least twice.


And what is your trainers opinion of the pony?


----------



## ponygirl2866 (Nov 28, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> And what is your trainers opinion of the pony?


She likes her a lot. She thinks she is a great fit and that we will take eachother far.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

Well firstly, do you want to compete in the hunters or the jumpers? And does she have a permanent card and did she measure as a medium or a large? What's her show experience? Is she eligible green?

If she measured as a large and you can't get her to re-measure as a medium, that's going to be VERY difficult to be competitive. Additionally, in the regular mediums, you will age out at 14.

If I was looking for something to take me to Pony Finals this or next show seasons I would make to make sure it has the step and the jump to manage the division. Obviously a green pony won't have competed at height at rated shows, but I'd want to see success at rated shows in the children's ponies and schooling at height AND with the lines set properly at home. If a pony hasn't competed in the pony jumpers, I'd want it to have rated show miles to 1.10m to make sure it could handle the height when it gets to PF. 

Qualifying depends on what you'd be hoping to compete in. In the jumpers, last year at least, kids were either sent to represent their zone as a part of a team, or applied directly to USEF to compete as an individual. 

For the Pony Medal, you have to earn at least 30 points at competitions during the qualifying period, which is typically July to the following year's July. In a full class, a first is worth 30 points, second is 15. 

In both the Regular and Green hunters, you qualify by winning a Champion or Reserve Championship in the regular or green division. 

If you have a pony that will do the numbers and swap her leads reliably, and you're willing to travel to the right shows to just keep trying for those tricolors, qualifying isn't too hard. There are typically 100ish ponies per division, because the qualification process is not too stringent. Obviously, most ponies and riders who go do not have a realistic chance at a prize, but many choose to go just for the experience because it's a very fun show!


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, just saw you wrote that you do the jumpers! You'll want to look at the qualifications needed for the Pony Jumper Championships, rather than looking up pony finals, bc the jumper championships are held in conjunction with PF but is technically separate, which is why the qualification rules are different. 

The pony jumpers is a small division these days, which makes qualifying a little less difficult. Applicants are considered based on their zone points earned, as well as their national ranking. You would absolutely want to make sure the pony will jump around at rated shows, up to 1.10m before trying to qualify for PF. Ive shown at A /AA shows all over the country, from FL to MN and i don't think I've ever seen the pony jumpers fill. I also often see them set pretty soft at a regular rated show, certainly softer than what is usually set at PF. I would recommend making sure the pony can do the high Children's jumpers bedore I aimed for pony finals. I recall the pony jumpers being set at 1.10 (maybe up to 1.15?) but I haven't been a Jr for several years now and I believe they increased the height at PF up to 1.20. 1.20 is a pretty big fence for a medium/small large pony. I'd check on the class specs with your trainer, but if it's a true 1.20 at PF, you'll need some miles in the low Jrs.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do your parents know what this entails?


----------

